# Psychopathic Waterfowl...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

and...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And Jasmine will remain there unless a human intervenes.


----------

